# Comment personnaliser son terminal ?



## Finrorim (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis "nouveau" sous Mac avec quelques connaissances Unix mais là je ne trouve pas la solution à mon "problème" donc je me permet de faire appel à la communauté :rateau:

Alors, c'est tout bête, je souhaite personnaliser un peu mon terminal (en terme de couleurs) mais je n'arrives pas à colorer le propriétaire et le groupe comme vous pouvez le voir sur le screen.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment rendre un peu plus lisible ce terminal ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


Finrorim


PS: est-il possible de renommer le groupe staff bien que ce soit inutile  ?
La deuxième capture vous permet de voir ce que j'ai mis dans le fichier .bash_profile et le .bashrc


----------



## otgl (27 Juillet 2012)

Je te conseille de télécharger et d'installer fishfish: http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/index.html


----------



## otgl (28 Juillet 2012)

Le Terminal fourni avec OS X ne permet pas la coloration automatique. Mais "fishfish" la permet. Fais une recherche Google pour "fishfish". C'est un shell gratuit.


----------

